# APOLOGIZE (part 2)



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JEB! (Dec 16, 2020)

Now null can afford to eat for another month


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 16, 2020)

Call me when altcoins aren't eating shit


----------



## sidekek (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 16, 2020)

JEB! said:


> Now null can afford to eat for another month


He can support his feeder addiction.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 16, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Call me when altcoins aren't eating shit


>trading/hodling alts while bitcoin is extremely volatile


----------



## Leo Bonhart (Dec 16, 2020)

Literally no one has ever lost money buying Bitcoin as of right .... now.
(Providing they didn't sell.)


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Dec 16, 2020)

sidekek said:


> View attachment 1792453


You think Bitcoin guy had the last laugh, but he's trapped in a treedome with no arms.


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Dec 16, 2020)

30k by the end of the year


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 16, 2020)

I’m bitcooming


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Dec 16, 2020)

moon mission begins now


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 16, 2020)

>when most of my money is in chainlink and it ain't doin' shit


----------



## JEB! (Dec 16, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> >when most of my money is in chainlink and it ain't doin' shit
> 
> View attachment 1793084


This is the price you pay for trusting sirgay


----------



## crapstream (Dec 17, 2020)

JEB! said:


> Now null can afford to eat for another month


null only hodls BCH
he is fucking rekt http://uquusqsaaad66cvub4473csdu4uu...hreads/bch-bitcoin-cash-the-flippening.36360/


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 2, 2021)

APOLOGIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo Bonhart (Jan 2, 2021)

CrunkLord420 said:


> View attachment 1792412



I watched that again today and nearly teared up. I'm just a HODL'r rather than a trader, so 2018-April 2020 saw some dark times.
I'm off to Texas Roadhouse to celebrate.


----------



## crapstream (Jan 13, 2021)

Too high too fast, i call for a correction at 25k and then eoy 75k


----------

